# Excitement "building"! - Firestone Fleetwood



## MrAustralia (Nov 17, 2015)

A dream has to start somewhere!

The plan is to, clean it, grease it, put it all together and ride it (I have many more parts that are not in the photo).

Then when I have the time, I will do the full re-paint re-build part!

There are some nice one's here on the CABE, if I can get it looking anything like those I will be a happy chap!

Thanks to the people who made it happen (you know who you are).


----------



## theterrym (Nov 18, 2015)

Those are very cool looking frames!! Looking forward to seeing it all together.


----------



## bicycle larry (Nov 18, 2015)

theterrym said:


> Those are very cool looking frames!! Looking forward to seeing it all together.



yes thees are a cool bike!!!! be nice to see it done up  from bicycle larry


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 18, 2015)

Congrats, Mr. Australia!
It is indeed, a very G'Day Down Under.
Good Luck with your project. Keep us posted.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Nov 18, 2015)

*37 Fleetwood*

Excellent! 

Here is some inspiration. This was a 3 day restoration.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 18, 2015)

Here's mine--a three year restoration! Two and a half years was just researching it though. Good luck with your project. These are stunning and great riding bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## jd56 (Nov 18, 2015)

My 41 Fleetwood.
Repainted back in the day by someone who wanted a new paint job or just to do his flare on the bike. I couldn't bring myself to remove the paint. Sometimes you just got to respect their vision.
But I love the front fender ID plate Firestone offered.

As found...just needs some cleaning 











The ID fender plate 




It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Oldnut (Nov 19, 2015)

*Here's my 37*

Painted the black base and decided to see what it looked like together 
Liked it so I left it as is


----------



## stoney (Nov 19, 2015)

Looks mean, all business


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 19, 2015)

Stealth!   I love it


----------



## MrAustralia (Aug 18, 2016)

OK - bit of an update.

I've put it all together and it is mechanically excellent, but I've not done a great deal "externally".  

What I have done is ridden the bike. A LOT. Its a pleasure to ride and even in its current (lets say mottled) state, it looks awesome!  It is for sure my favorite bike.  I know there are many incorrect parts on it, but hey, I am in Australia its pretty difficult to get it all correct instantly! - I am working on it.

I hope to get it all one colour soon.

Cheers - MrA


----------



## MrAustralia (Aug 18, 2016)

By the way, what is the correct rack for a firestone fleetwood?


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 18, 2016)

Its an adjustable 9 hole McCauley rack. The adjustment is at the front connection.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Aug 18, 2016)

Great bike!! I miss mine!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 18, 2016)

Your Fleetwood Supreme looks great, MrAustrailia.
Definitely one of the most sensational bicycle designs ever produced.

PS. Joes correct about the rack, but one detail most miss, is the small book strap slots in the side rails of the rack. 
To be absolutely correct, the rack should have those book strap slots.


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 22, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Here's mine--a three year restoration! Two and a half years was just researching it though. Good luck with your project. These are stunning and great riding bikes. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 251823
> 
> ...




I want this bike bad  what a beauty!


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 22, 2016)

Have fun with your fleetwood!!!


----------



## bicycle larry (Aug 23, 2016)

MrAustralia said:


> OK - bit of an update.
> 
> I've put it all together and it is mechanically excellent, but I've not done a great deal "externally".
> 
> ...


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 24, 2016)

Find a long spring saddle and then itll look even better. Since torpedos are so hard to get .

Are you gonna do anything to the finish? Any theme eventually? Id do mine raw with a painted black tank


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 25, 2016)

azbug-i said:


> Find a long spring saddle and then itll look even better. Since torpedos are so hard to get .
> 
> Are you gonna do anything to the finish? Any theme eventually? i.d. do mine raw with a painted black tank



The long spring seat is correct for a Firestone Fleetwood. Only the Super Streamlines used the tornado spring seats and they were different between '36 and '37. V/r Shawn


----------



## azbug-i (Aug 25, 2016)

Thats right. I was thinking the torpedo because of the year but i should have been equating torpedo to dayton. Yes long spring for sure then

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## ranman (Mar 3, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Your Fleetwood Supreme looks great, MrAustrailia.
> Definitely one of the most sensational bicycle designs ever produced.
> 
> PS. Joes correct about the rack, but one detail most miss, is the small book strap slots in the side rails of the rack.
> To be absolutely correct, the rack should have those book strap slots.



Any example pics of what the book straps would have looked like?


----------



## removed (Apr 10, 2018)

.


----------



## kreika (Apr 10, 2018)

I’m curious too. Is this the rack?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 10, 2018)

kreika said:


> I’m curious too. Is this the rack?
> View attachment 785983 View attachment 785984



That is the bookstrap rack.


----------



## removed (Apr 10, 2018)

New Mexico Brant said:


> That is the bookstrap rack.



No slits in the side.  I think that's the Dayton version


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 10, 2018)

CRIPPLE said:


> No slits in the side.  I think that's the Dayton version



If you expand the pic, you can see the slot for the strap.
Ride on 
Sean


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 11, 2018)

Just for clarification, there was no difference in the "Nine Hole McCauley, Book Strap Rack"
Between, Dayton, Airflyte, LaFrance,Dixie Flyer, Snell, etc. of the Huffman line that came equipped with them.
The only difference was in the model year. The 1937 models had a provision for a rear reflector, and the 1938 models did not have the provision for the rear reflector.
I am even skeptical of that.
Both types were available in both years, so I'll bet some bikes had the reflector in both years and some bikes did not.
Just my opinion on that though.


----------



## bicycle larry (Apr 11, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Here's mine--a three year restoration! Two and a half years was just researching it though. Good luck with your project. These are stunning and great riding bikes. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 251823
> 
> ...



I love that bike its my all time bike !!!!see you at memory lane shawn  from bicycle larry


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 11, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Just for clarification, there was no difference in the "Nine Hole McCauley, Book Strap Rack"
> Between, Dayton, Airflyte, LaFrance,Dixie Flyer, Snell, etc. of the Huffman line that came equipped with them.
> The only difference was in the model year. The 1937 models had a provision for a rear reflector, and the 1938 models did not have the provision for the rear reflector.
> I am even skeptical of that.
> ...



I agree Marty. My original '37 Fleetwood supreme has no reflector on the rack. I'd have to take a closer look at both the '37 Dayton and Huffman cats to see if it shows the reflector rack on the Huffman line. The Dayton/National did have chrome reflector rack and all legs were flat for both '37 & '38 as far as I know. V/r Shawn


----------



## removed (Apr 11, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Just for clarification, there was no difference in the "Nine Hole McCauley, Book Strap Rack"
> Between, Dayton, Airflyte, LaFrance,Dixie Flyer, Snell, etc. of the Huffman line that came equipped with them.
> The only difference was in the model year. The 1937 models had a provision for a rear reflector, and the 1938 models did not have the provision for the rear reflector.
> I am even skeptical of that.
> ...



The book strap rack has split in each side for a belt is that what your referring to?


----------



## removed (Apr 11, 2018)

CRIPPLE said:


> The book strap rack has split in each side for a belt is that what your referring to?



The 38 Firestone had a rear single tube light in the end of the rack...for claification...  look I got this from Scott M... it's a no reflector rack as the 37 huffman has a reflector for clarificatin


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 11, 2018)

Yes, the slots cut into the side rails of the adjustable nine hole McCauley rack, were for a strap to secure parcels, books, etc.
As far as I know, none of the Huffman built line of bicycles in 1937 or 1938 used a rack with a tail light provision.
Only the reflector.
This type of rack was also used on several other manufactures bicycles, like the Monark "five bar" series.
Some of those that I'm not familiar with, could've had the tail light provision.
Huffman never did in 37/38.


----------



## removed (Apr 11, 2018)

CRIPPLE said:


> The 38 Firestone had a rear single tube light in the end of the rack...for claification...  look I got this from Scott M... it's a no reflector rack as the 37 huffman has a reflector for clarificatin



It is a Firestone specific rack... what makes a flippin book strap rack?  Or is that just what you call a rear carrier


----------



## removed (Apr 11, 2018)

Best look at cabe archives cause you're dead wrong... so this rack, do you see it on all bikes you see built


----------



## kreika (Apr 11, 2018)

Thanks for the info @cyclingday 
From your good reads this rack would fit dandy on a 37. 



 


When I bought it years ago, was told it came from DP Harris Black Beauty badged bike.


----------



## removed (Apr 11, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Yes, the slots cut into the side rails of the adjustable nine hole McCauley rack, were for a strap to secure parcels, books, etc.
> As far as I know, none of the Huffman built line of bicycles in 1937 or 1938 used a rack with a tail light provision.
> Only the reflector.
> This type of rack was also used on several other manufactures bicycles, like the Monark "five bar" series.
> ...



Wrong again I just told you the 38 Firestone had a lit rack


----------



## removed (Apr 11, 2018)

Did you find the sales tag for your 37... or was it sold in 38


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 11, 2018)

CRIPPLE said:


> It is a Firestone specific rack... what makes a flippin book strap rack?  Or is that just what you call a rear carrier




Again, just to clarify.
What we are calling, "the bookstrap rack" is the McCauley built, adjustable "nine hole" rack, with the slots cut into the side rails for a securing strap to slide through.
Firestone bicycles of the period 1937/38 were built by three different manufacturers.
Huffman, Colson, and the Cleveland Welding Company.
They all used different sheet metal manufactures like Wald, McCauley, etc.
My reference here is only referring to the Huffman built line in 37/38.
A tail light type rack did show up on the 1939 twin flex,built by Huffman, but that's not what we are talking about here.
Of course, anything was possible aftermarket.


----------



## removed (Apr 11, 2018)

CRIPPLE said:


> Did you find the sales tag for your 37... or was it sold in 38



Straight outtakes Dave's pages
*1937 Dayton Super Streamline – Picture #1*


Return to the main page for this bike. 1937 Dayton Super Streamline


----------



## Rust_Trader (Apr 11, 2018)

CRIPPLE said:


> Straight outtakes Dave's pages
> *1937 Dayton Super Streamline – Picture #1*
> 
> 
> ...





WRONG! That bike has the wrong pedals too.


----------



## removed (Apr 11, 2018)

It's right of nostalig Dave's pages as the correct 37 rank and guard


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 11, 2018)

a picture is worth a thousand words.
Lol!


----------



## removed (Apr 11, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> a picture is worth a thousand words.
> Lol!



Take it up with Dave
.. I didn't post it.  It's not my 37 huffman mine is red


----------



## removed (Apr 11, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> a picture is worth a thousand words.
> Lol!



What color is yours


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 11, 2018)

I have a green 36 Safety.


 A green 37 Fleetwood Supreme

 and a black 38 Super.

 My 37 Super is still in the project phase.


----------



## removed (Apr 11, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> I have a green 36 Safety.View attachment 786439 A green 37 Fleetwood SupremeView attachment 786441 and a black 38 Super.View attachment 786440 My 37 Super is still in the project phase.



I can see that you have a ways to go


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 11, 2018)

http://www.nostalgic.net/about

"The majority of the photos in the archive were submitted by visitors like you who enjoy sharing their treasured bicycles with the rest of the world. They are not usually for sale, but are here for reference and your viewing pleasure."

Just because you see something in a picture on the interwebs doesn't make it correct. It's not like Dave is vetting every nut and bolt of these submissions with a panel of experts.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 11, 2018)

Yeah, I thought about running them through the crusher and starting over, because I'm really just a Schwinn guy at heart.
Schwinn guys are so much more forgiving and easy to deal with.
The Huffman crowd is brutal.
It must be something in the water down in Dayton.
That's why Chicago style pizza is the best.
It's the water.


----------



## removed (Apr 11, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, I thought about running them through the crusher and starting over, because I'm really just a Schwinn guy at heart.
> Schwinn guys are so much more forgiving and easy to deal with.
> The Huffman crowd is brutal.
> It must be something in the water down in Dayton.
> ...



Love chicago...  I'm there all the time


----------



## removed (Apr 11, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Yeah, I thought about running them through the crusher and starting over, because I'm really just a Schwinn guy at heart.
> Schwinn guys are so much more forgiving and easy to deal with.
> The Huffman crowd is brutal.
> It must be something in the water down in Dayton.
> ...



Well schwinn are everywhere and everyone starts there.. you'll  do your own thing telling everyone about their airfliteg3s... you'll be fine


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 11, 2018)

It always amazes me, when someone is educated about an error in their thinking, and they still refuse the evidence.
I'm sure you still think the Earth is flat and that man was not meant to fly.
The boys in Dayton proved that statement wrong.


----------



## removed (Apr 11, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 786444 It always amazes me, when someone is educated about an error in their thinking, and they still refuse the evidence.
> I'm sure you still think the Earth is flat and that man was not meant to fly.
> The boys in Dayton proved that statement wrong.



No one calls them that except you is the point. I know what it say but since time and memorial they are all weather g3s.. its ignorant to make up a new name for stuff


----------



## removed (Apr 11, 2018)

Like calling a DC tank a 3 fill schwinn tank...lucky7 seat posts... all these names people have attached to things is ludicrous


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 11, 2018)

Goodyear came up with the name, not me.
The G3 moniker comes after the word Airwheel, not All Weather.
The next time you're out inspecting your tires, check this out.
There's all kinds of cool stuff molded into the sidewalls of your tires.


----------



## removed (Apr 11, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> Goodyear came up with the name, not me.
> The G3 moniker comes after the word Airwheel, not All Weather.
> The next time you're out inspecting your tires, check this out.
> There's all kinds of cool stuff molded into the sidewalls of your tires.



How long have you been collecting my friend... they have always been Goodyear all weather g3s I don't  care what you say.  Ask Cafaro anyone whose been around for decades will tell you the same thing... sir about this you are wrong


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 11, 2018)

I've been calling them airwheels for over 20 years, sounds better.
call them whatever you like.


----------



## removed (Apr 11, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> I've been calling them airwheels for over 20 years.



Well you weren't around in the 90s it seem because you aren't right either.  Get some old mailed newsletters... then that will help


----------



## removed (Apr 11, 2018)

I tell you what ask Leon D... lololol


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 11, 2018)

CRIPPLE said:


> Well you weren't around in the 90s it seem because you aren't right either.  Get some old mailed newsletters... then that will help




I got into old bikes ~1992, So that's 26 years or so. Got all the newsletters etc.


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 11, 2018)

A new poll was started by our good friend, Autocycleplane.
Take the poll and we'll settle it the old fashioned way.
Warning!
There may be some Russian interference though.
I hear they are sensitive over the fact that they've never made a tire that was worth a damn.
Lol!


----------



## removed (Apr 11, 2018)

You have all the selectors and Leon's newsletters 26 years ain't poop


----------



## removed (Apr 11, 2018)

CRIPPLE said:


> You have all the selectors and Leon's newsletters 26 years ain't &#!^



Try since early 80s... show me all your Selectors


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 11, 2018)

Yeah, my 25 years in the hobby means nothing unless some insane crank hasn't met me before.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 11, 2018)

Rust_Trader said:


> WRONG! That bike has the wrong pedals too.



Besides the wrong pedals as a Dayton badged bike it has the wrong seat, drop stand, clip, paint scheme, fenders, and rack. Not saying I know anything but I spent two and a half years researching this exact model before I restored mine. V/r Shawn


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 11, 2018)

No matter what hobby or profession I've been in there are people that want to measure experience and knowledge with a longevity ruler. I'll out myself here and tell you I bought my first classic bike in July of 2009. So less than nine years yet I've met people that have been collecting for decades whose knowledge wouldn't fill a thimble. I consider myself a student of the hobby as well as a serious collector. Thanks to this forum the knowledge in the hobby has increased significantly and some of the things that were considered fact 30, 20, or even five years ago no longer hold water. Unfortunately some are unable to accept established facts as evidenced by this thread. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 11, 2018)

If anyone ever hears me claim to be an Expert on anything, please ride over here and give me a wedgie, wouldya?


----------



## removed (Apr 11, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> If anyone ever hears me claim to be an Expert, please ride over here and give me a wedgie, wouldya?



Me either but when I say something I know to be true and these kids want to argue... lol I'll make their day


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 11, 2018)

CRIPPLE said:


> Me either but when I say something I know to be true and these kids want to argue... lol I'll make their day




Yeah, that's not so much the "way of the road" here.
Everyone is welcome in the sandbox, just please be cool with other members, regardless of their age or experience level.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 11, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> If anyone ever hears me claim to be an Expert on anything, please ride over here and give me a wedgie, wouldya?



That's why I say I'm a student--always learning. V/r Shawn


----------



## tech549 (Apr 11, 2018)

I was wondering,does anyone no if mr. Australia ever finished this bike?


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 11, 2018)

I got thrown out first grade for throwing sand in the sand box
I like my bikes my way


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 11, 2018)

I forgot back to the earth being flat. 
It is only flat on the other side well that’s what I was told!


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## removed (Apr 12, 2018)

JAF/CO said:


> I forgot back to the earth being flat.
> It is only flat on the other side well that’s what I was told!
> 
> 
> ...



James you know about the racks in question... do all of the McCauley racks have a hole to put a belt though?


----------



## JAF/CO (Apr 12, 2018)

CRIPPLE said:


> James you know about the racks in question... do all of the McCauley racks have a hole to put a belt though?



All Mccauley rackes do NOT have that hole (some racks are pierced and some are not)


James Frazier (209) 481-9464
jfkiller53@aol.com


----------



## removed (Apr 12, 2018)

JAF/CO said:


> All Mccauley rackes do NOT have that hole (some racks are pierced and some are not)
> 
> 
> James Frazier (209) 481-9464
> jfkiller53@aol.com



So some models had either or on them or is there rhyme or reason to it.  The Firestone rack I sent you, and thanks for the legs for huffman btw, it didn't have them... my bike doesn't have belt holes but I don't feel they are incorrect


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 12, 2018)

Here is what I believe concerning '37 only Super Streamline and Firestone Fleetwood Supreme racks. Dayton or National badged SS = Chrome, reflector, book strap rack. Huffman level SS = Painted, reflector, book strap rack. FFS = painted, no reflector/skirt, book strap rack. You can put whatever rack you want on your bike. Just a side note there are probably about a half dozen or so fake SS out there. If you have a '37 curved stay bike with a serial that starts with "H" I would suspect this as having started as a Firestone bike. These are my observations. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 12, 2018)

In other words, if your bike is a 1937 or 38 Huffman built, any trim level,Super Streamline or Firestone Fleetwood Supreme.
It should have the book strap slots.
If it does not, then you are shopping for a new rack.


----------



## removed (Apr 12, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> In other words, if your bike is a 1937 or 38 Huffman built, any trim level,Super Streamline or Firestone Fleetwood Supreme.
> It should have the book strap slots.
> If it does not, then you are shopping for a new rack.



I don't need a new rack


----------



## kreika (Apr 12, 2018)

Manzier or Bro?


----------



## Beads (Apr 13, 2018)

tech549 said:


> I was wondering,does anyone no if mr. Australia ever finished this bike?




I think he is still looking for a set of G-3's........


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 13, 2018)

I gotta admit, I kinda want a '37 Firestone Fleetwood now......


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 13, 2018)

Autocycleplane said:


> I gotta admit, I kinda want a '37 Firestone Fleetwood now......



Sell a couple shorty levers to fund one.


----------



## Autocycleplane (Apr 13, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Sell a couple shorty levers to fund one.




Never. But I do have a couple of Schwinns that I plan to sell very soon.....


----------

